# The Basic Form Of A Verb



## the_dumb

Hello
I'm a beginner of Modern Greek and just saw "συστηθούμε".
This probably means "introduce".
But I'm not sure what its basic/original form is.
It's "συστήνω" in my paper dictionary,while it's "συστήνομαι" on Babylon.
Quite confusing here.
Are there any verb conjugators on the Internet?I can't find one.And also online dictionaries for nominal declension,is there such a thing?

Thank you a lot.


----------



## balgior

Hello! 

Well, "συστήνω" means "I introduce" but "συστήνομαι" means "Ι introduce myself"!* Hm... not really the best verb (as far as the English translation is concerned) in order to understand the differences between active and passive voice of verbs in Modern Greek.

Why don't you take a look at the resources? There is plenty of stuff there to get started with! And we are here for the rest! 

* Question to Greek people: Αποκλειστικά αυτοπαθητικό είναι αυτό; Ακούγεται άθλια το "συστήνομαι από κάποιον σε κάποιον άλλον"... (Sorry, the_dumb, I don't know how to ask this in English )


----------



## the_dumb

Hi thank you.I've checked the resources,but none of them is quite useful.There is not a conjugator dictionary like French or Italian has.


----------



## oh_kristine

Hello / Γεια σας

Take a look at Neurolingo - Modern Greek conjugator, spell checker, hyphenator, morphological dictionary, lemmatiser and synonyms-antonyms

Try it with "συστηθούμε" 

I heard about these two software for verb conjugation, but I don't use them so I don't know how good they are:

http://www.thefreewindows.com/?p=17

http://users.otenet.gr/~nikkas/grammar/wordforms.html

As far as I know they are free and written in Java.

good luck

------------------------

By the way, Ειρήνη, maybe these resources are worth adding to the resources list?


----------



## Outsider

In Greek, as I understand it, the citation form for verbs is the 1st. person singular of the present indicative, in the active voice.


----------



## the_dumb

Hi all.Thank you for taking time answering my questions.However the conjugators do not seem user-friendly.
So,how do you deal with Greek verbs when there is no good conjugator for you to refer to?This keeps my head exploding again and again.The grammar book is like complicating all of it.And even if I read though the rules,I wouldn't think I could easily apply them to all verbs in different tenses and numbers and persons.Right?
The declension of nouns and agreement of adjectives are other problems to me as well.Verbs are the greatest one though.
I really need to know how others work on verbs.
Any suggestions?
Thank you all.


----------



## the_dumb

Neurolingo seems to have the restriction for users.We can't look up words for more than some times.


----------



## oh_kristine

the_dumb said:


> Neurolingo seems to have the restriction for users.We can't look up words for more than some times.




  In this case I withdraw my recommendation.


Well, I use this site when I need help conjugating. It's a model for conjugation though and does not conjugate every existing verb, of course.


----------



## injiktoplqkto

Hello to all!
So, from what I've read I understand that there is no avaliable greek conjugator in the Web?
I found this "cooljugator dot com"  but it's not very extensive.


----------



## Acestor

The best conjugator available is Lexigram's:
For ancient Greek: http://www.lexigram.gr/lex/arch/#Hist0
For modern Greek: http://www.lexigram.gr/lex/newg/#Hist0


----------

